# Have you met any other PerC members in real life?



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Just as the title asks.

For the poll, please exclude those you may have known already from outside of PerC.

For the thread, share as much or little as you'd like. No need to say who you've met, just would be interesting to know how common it is for this to happen.

Personally I don't know anyone here irl, at least if there is someone else here that I already know, I'm not aware of it


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have met someone from here in real life. We were in a LDR ( long distance relationship) for 4 years and he came to visit me twice. Amazing experience. 
I'm also curious to know how often it happens here.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I've met one PerC member in real life and I'm very happy that I did! Feeling pretty close to that person. I'd like to meet more people but I'm not really actively socializing here and the distance is an issue, too.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Nah. Not that I know of anyway.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Two people. Not really a big success to be honest. The first person left Perc, and i don't have contact with her anymore, and i blocked the other guy i met on skype and Perc.

First one was an older woman INFJ 5w4/4w5 Sp .She typed herself as INTJ with 50 percent INFP'ness, but i just think she was INFP, with Ni/Fe/Ti cognitive functions, i clearly saw Fe when i met her, because she made sure that i felt comfortable and she was very caring, although a bit cold and aloof, but she was caring. Focused on stability and proud of her achievements. She left Perc, and we don't have contact anymore

Second one is an INTP enneagram type 6. Not sure of 5 or 7 subwings. Social subtype. Social Six. He typed himself as an INFP enn2, but i'm sure that he mistyped himself. The appointment itself was okay, but he wasn't very special, and i don't like him. We blocked each other on Skype and on Perc. I don't like his posts here on Perc. It makes me angry. I think he is disrespectful, and he doesn't understand that others have an own opinion and feelings too. He also gossips about other people on Perc. I don't really like him. Yes, the wounds are not healed. Will never heal probably. He is insanely very prejudiced, especially towards enneagram four people. He hates them. That's why when he initially liked me that he typed me as an two, so i wouldn't be one of those damn fours in his perception. Probably the only person on Perc that i currently really dislike.

Meeting other people via Perc, so far not really a success...


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

None yet.

Planning to meet my bae @Drunk Parrot soon though.

Prob could meet others, as I know there are a few of us on here from Sydney, but I don't care enough to make the effort.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Second one is an INTP enneagram type 6. Not sure of 5 or 7 subwings. Social subtype. Social Six. He typed himself as an INFP enn2, but i'm sure that he mistyped himself. The appointment itself was okay, but he wasn't very special, and i don't like him. We blocked each other on Skype and on Perc. I don't like his posts here on Perc. It makes me angry. I think he is disrespectful, and he doesn't understand that others have an own opinion and feelings too. He also gossips about other people on Perc. I don't really like him. Yes, the wounds are not healed. Will never heal probably. He is insanely very prejudiced, especially towards enneagram four people. He hates them. That's why when he initially liked me that he typed me as an two, so i wouldn't be one of those damn fours in his perception. Probably the only person on Perc that i currently really dislike.


Now I'm just trying to guess who this is XD


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

some one could start a thread asking members to post their general vicinity or zip code
i know i can't be the only one from upstate n.y on here


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

No one so far. There's one I'm very much hoping to meet someday.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I met @Monsieur Melancholy and IRL he's just as cool as he is on here


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

0


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

No


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Why would I want to do that?


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope, not yet. Anyone from Melbourne Australia???


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

No I haven't. 



Lsjnzy13 said:


> Anyone from Melbourne Australia???


I'm Australian, but I don't live in Melbourne (or Victoria). :tongue:


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

I met an ENFP friend off here (won't say which one tho) at a music festival. It was fun.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I haven't met anyone from here in real life, but I did drag my real life best friend into this site.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Not that I know of.


----------

